# 'End of the World' Novels, what are your favourites?



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

I love 'End of the World' novels, two of my favourites are 'Lucifer's Hammer' and 'Footfall' by Larry Niven.
I also enjoyed 'The Kraken Wakes' and 'The Chrysalids' by John Wyndham

What other books of this kind have you enjoyed or you can recommend for me please?


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

What about The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams?


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2010)

"On the Beach" by Nevil Shute.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not a novel, but Arthur C. Clarke's 'The Nine Billion Names of God.'


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Lucifer's Hammer Niven & Pournelle
Alas Babylon by Pat Frank
On the Beach by Neville Shute
The Road by Cormac McCarthy
The Stand by Stephen King
Swan Song by Robert McCammon
Earth Abides by George R. Stewart
Damnation Alley by Roger Zelazny

Just to name a few


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

There's a great thread listing bazillions of the apocalyptic and post-apocalyptic books: Apocalyptic Fiction. Personally, I love the genre and love everything from the serious to the foolish - so here are a few recommendations of mine to add to the list:

A Land of Ash
Anti-Christ: A Satirical End of Days
Go-Go Girls of the Apocalypse
Dies the Fire: A Novel of the Change
Parable of the Sower


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey, you left out _A Canticle for Leibowitz_! (To be fair, though, I don't think it's been enKindled yet.  )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

oopsies.  I thought it was in Harry's list ....

I have an ecopy of Canticle but I don't think its available anymore.  It was a large-print version available on ebookmall.com that I then ran through Calibre to resize the font.  I assume it was a legal copy as I paid for it ....


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

You picked a good time to be in love with end-of-the-world storytelling...

...as every other movie and/or video game description seems to begin with "In a post-apocalyptic world..."

Todd

P.S. That said, "Lucifer's Hammer" _is _a pretty cool title.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Nothing new suggested so far
'Canticle' must have been one of the dullest books ever, closely followed by 'on the beach'.
'Hitchhikers guide', I enjoyed the radio show, but more of a comedy than a serious EotW.
'The Stand' and 'Swan Song' drifted into fantasy, too much good and evil with a bit of magic thrown in, not keen on fantasy.
'Damnation Alley' a bit like 'Mad Max'

I enjoyed 'Earth Abides' and will have to re-read that one.

I recently read 'Afterlight' and 'Last Light' by Alex Scarrow, they were good, about what happens when oil runs out.

I have 'Patriots' and 'Survivors' by James Wesley Rawles loaded and ready to read.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sarahsbloke said:


> ...'Canticle' must have been one of the dullest books ever...


Guess I won't bother making any other suggestions then, since our tastes are apparently diametrically opposed.


----------



## DH_Sayer (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a standard answer, but for me The Road was pretty unforgettable, which is both good and bad.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

My first three suggestions would have been:

1) The Stand
2) World War Z
3) Lucifer's Hammer

All fun, all full of drama, and all suitable reads for 2012!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Guess I won't bother making any other suggestions then, since our tastes are apparently diametrically opposed.


Agreed. I think I've read Canticle 4 or 5 times and I think it's brilliant.


----------



## biblioeditor (Dec 23, 2011)

I like 
The Rift by Walter Jon Williams
Ashfall by Mike Mullin
Dark Inside by Jeyn Roberts
Into the Shadows by Karly Kirkpatrick


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

The Stories of Ibis by Hiroshi Yamamoto


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Hoping that end of the world means post-apocalyptic? If so, then for me, the Philip Reeve's WOME / Fever Crumb series is an absolute must. There are no formulaic heroes or heroines, no-one is all good, but some are all bad, and all are part of the battle between cities that roll across the parched plains, fighting other cities doing the same, or coming together to fight the rebels who chose to stay firmly on terra firma. It really is A1 stuff, funny and tragic and this can change from one to the other in less than a paragraph. It's not fantasy in the most common sense, no crossed swords at the city gates with 'thou shalt not pass' uttered every 3 pages, but it is sort-of steam punk, and well worth a read.

John


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

You mentioned two of John Wyndham's novels. Have you also read Wyndham's 'The Day Of The Triffids,' certainly one of my all-time favorite apocalyptic novels.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

sarahsbloke said:


> I love 'End of the World' novels, two of my favourites are 'Lucifer's Hammer' and 'Footfall' by Larry Niven.
> I also enjoyed 'The Kraken Wakes' and 'The Chrysalids' by John Wyndham
> 
> What other books of this kind have you enjoyed or you can recommend for me please?


I would have to say the old, lovely sentimental "Waterloo Bridge" with Vivien Leigh.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Iain Edward Henn said:


> You mentioned two of John Wyndham's novels. Have you also read Wyndham's 'The Day Of The Triffids,' certainly one of my all-time favorite apocalyptic novels.


I love all of his SF books, including 'Trouble with Lichen', I think 'The Kraken Wakes' was his best EotW book, closely followed by 'The Chrysalids', next is 'The Day of the Triffids'


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

My favorite is I am Legend, by Richard Matheson. The read was much better than any of the three movies made of it, although the best of the lot was the first one, The Last Man on Earth (1963) starring Vincent Price.

The book is a fantastic read.

The eBook version can be found at
http://www.amazon.com/Am-Legend-Richard-Matheson-ebook/dp/B00514HDNW/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

acellis said:


> My favorite is I am Legend, by Richard Matheson. The read was much better than any of the three movies made of it, although the best of the lot was the first one, The Last Man on Earth (1963) starring Vincent Price.
> 
> The book is a fantastic read.
> 
> ...


I've always had a soft spot for 'Omega Man' with all it's cheesy glory.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

sarahsbloke said:


> Nothing new suggested so far
> 'Canticle' must have been one of the dullest books ever, closely followed by 'on the beach'.
> 'Hitchhikers guide', I enjoyed the radio show, but more of a comedy than a serious EotW.
> 'The Stand' and 'Swan Song' drifted into fantasy, too much good and evil with a bit of magic thrown in, not keen on fantasy.
> ...


Patriots is excellent and if you like it straight and realistic, you'll like it. I hope you like guns because you'll get more details than you'd believe.

I loved The Stand..all time fav book, and Swan Song. I also dislike fantasy but it was secondary in the books I thought and both could have stood alone without it IMO.

I'll look for the Alex Scarrow books, thanks!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> My first three suggestions would have been:
> 
> 1) The Stand
> 2) World War Z
> ...


All 3 excellent! I'm not into zombies but WWZ was great.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Just looked, unfortunately the Scarrow books arent available for Kindle.

Has anyone found Damnation Alley for K?  It seems to be a classic that I've missed.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

One Second After
Just finished reading it, big battle glossed over, disappointing end, read like it was finished in a rush.

Patriots
JUst starting.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

1> Lucfers Hammer (still good today altough written in the 70's)

2> The Stand (Stephens King's Classic End of the world novel)

3> Chilhoods End (Arthur C Clarke  a must read!)

4. 77 Days in September (I just finished this one, a pretty good post EMP attack read)


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

In no particular order:

I Am Legend by Richard Matheson. (The Omega Man was loosely based on this book, as was The Last Man on Earth starring Vincent Price and the recent I Am Legend movie with Will Smith.)

The Day of the Triffids, which made a very cheesy movie that I still love.

War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells.

Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut Jr. Hope I didn't spoil it by putting it in this category!

On the Beach by Nevil Shute. Also a great movie!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

sarahsbloke said:


> One Second After
> Just finished reading it, big battle glossed over, disappointing end, read like it was finished in a rush.
> 
> Patriots
> JUst starting.


While I disagree that the big battle was glossed over (plenty for me thanks, since it fit just fine into the bigger picture of the story IMO), I do agree the ending was a little disappointing...I wanted all the answers..who, what, why, and how was the rest of the country and how are we moving forward? I always want to know that stuff but not all authors give it. I do believe that within the scope of the book, it was an appropriate ending. Like I said, I always want more but at the same time, for me story is also about the details and consequences and dealing with that abrupt social change. And I think it was excellent at that.

Patriots is huge on details and does have a real resolution. I personally dont agree with alot of the politics or even some religious aspects of the book...but it's very detailed and well-thought out.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Capri142 said:


> 1> Lucfers Hammer (still good today altough written in the 70's)
> 
> 2> The Stand (Stephens King's Classic End of the world novel)
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I just snagged 77 Days in September. I read a couple of paragraphs--mainly because I was hoping Kyle, the main character, wasn't a teenager. I don't mind YA sometimes, but like a more adult hero--glad this one fits the bill.

I just finished reading Half-Past Midnight. It was pretty good although the main character was already a survivalist so there wasn't much of a learning curve. He already had everything figured out. What I liked about One Second After was that the people in it were regular people so it made their plight more interesting to me.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

sarahsbloke said:


> 'The Chrysalids' by John Wyndham


One of my very, very, very favorites!!

Also, loved King's The Stand.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

My new favourite is 'Earth Abides'

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

This was the first post apocolyptic book I read, years ago when I was in high school. It remains my favorite all these years and many apocolyptic books later. Unfortunately it isn't available for kindle.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

The Stand is one of my favorite books of all time, and it just so happens to fit into the end of the world category.  

I also thought World War Z was really good, and I just recently read Robopocalypse, which is very similar but with robots instead of zombies.

I thought The Passage was pretty interesting, though it's HUGE and kind of bogs down a bit in the middle section.

And I personally enjoyed the TV series Jericho...


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Jan Strnad said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> I Am Legend by Richard Matheson.
> 
> Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut Jr. Hope I didn't spoil it by putting it in this category!


OOOO! I Am Legend and Cat's Cradle! EXCELLENT choices! Loved those both! And The Road was fantastic. Crazy, bizarre, "I don't exactly know what I think about it" fantastic.

I'd also add Shade's Children. It was pretty creepy/awesome. Garth Nix has a way with his imagery that really gets in my head.


----------



## Flash Rex (May 31, 2011)

World Made by Hand: A Novel was interesting. It's about people in an upstate NY town after a mostly economic collapse. Unlike many other end-of-world tales, this one has a sequel...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

"One Second After," by William Forstchen
"Swan Song," by Robert McCammon
"The Stand," by Stephen King
"The Road," by Cormac McCarthy
"I am Legend," by Richard Matheson

This is actually one of my favorite genres. 



MaryMcDonald said:


> I just finished reading Half-Past Midnight. It was pretty good although the main character was already a survivalist so there wasn't much of a learning curve. He already had everything figured out. What I liked about One Second After was that the people in it were regular people so it made their plight more interesting to me.


Mary,

Glad you enjoyed "Half Past Midnight." I really had a good time editing that one. 



Capri142 said:


> 77 Days in September (I just finished this one, a pretty good post EMP attack read)


Thanks for posting about this one. I just bought it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Lynn ODell said:


> "One Second After," by William Forstchen
> "Swan Song," by Robert McCammon
> "The Stand," by Stephen King
> "The Road," by Cormac McCarthy
> ...


Really? You did an excellent job. 

To add another book to the mix, it's not really an end of the world type book, but it has some similarities. I found the book, Into the Storm, by Taylor Anderson to have some of the same things that drew me to apocalyptic genres. It's sort of like that movie from the early 80s about the US warship that goes through a time-warp. In the movie, the ship ended up going from the 80s, to just before the Pearl Harbor attack. In the book, Into the Storm, a naval destroyer goes into a storm and ends up on an alternate Earth, where humans aren't the dominate species, so almost a Planet of the Apes spin on it too.

The similarities come from the people trying to re-create some of the inventions and make do with what they have just on the ship. There's also the main plot of them coming into the two dominant species.One is an intelligent lemur that lives on huge ships that are like floating islands, they are so big. They are smart, agile and friendly. Their enemy is a lizard/dinosaur type of creature that is shark-like at the lower ends of the species. Think of a beehive with a queen bee, and worker bees. That is the type of society the lizard folks have, and they like to eat the lemur folks.

Anyway, I loved the book and the next two in the series. I had a harder time with the fourth, but I might give it another try.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

The Road


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

_The Girl Who Owned a City_ was surprisingly wonderful. I've been interested how many end-of-the-world books seem to have borrowed (or outright stolen) from it. I think it may have been the first "adults disappear from the world, leaving only kids behind to rebuild society" story; it's definitely the best, in every way, I think.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

UnicornEmily said:


> _The Girl Who Owned a City_ was surprisingly wonderful. I've been interested how many end-of-the-world books seem to have borrowed (or outright stolen) from it. I think it may have been the first "adults disappear from the world, leaving only kids behind to rebuild society" story; it's definitely the best, in every way, I think.


Interesting. Was it written before Lord of the Flies? Or Miri (TOS Star Trek episode)?


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Just finished "Patriots"
Do not read this book, Christian, militant, new world order conspiracy, garbage, clearly written by a survivalist.
Plot almost non-existent,  with minute detail of plenty of boring stuff, 5 pages describing ham radio alone.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

1. On the Beach -- Nevil Schute 
2.  The Stand -- Stephen King
3.  Life as We Knew It -- Susan Beth Pfeffer 

The last one is YA and the first in a  three book series, but it's like Lucifer's Hammer in that it involves a meteor.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

shel said:


> 1. On the Beach -- Nevil Schute
> 2. The Stand -- Stephen King
> 3.  Life as We Knew It -- Susan Beth Pfeffer
> 
> The last one is YA and the first in a three book series, but it's like Lucifer's Hammer in that it involves a meteor.


1) Read it, a bit dull and depressing.
2) Don't like the fantasy good/evil angle


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sarahsbloke said:


> 1) Read it, a bit dull and depressing....


As far as the depressing aspect, well, yeah, since it's about the only one listed here that is truly an "end of the world" novel, rather than an "almost the end of the world" novel.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

sarahsbloke said:


> Just finished "Patriots"
> Do not read this book, Christian, militant, new world order conspiracy, garbage, clearly written by a survivalist.
> Plot almost non-existent, with minute detail of plenty of boring stuff, 5 pages describing ham radio alone.


ha, no doubt. But I'm the kind of person that adores the details in SHTF scenarios. And the info he provides is intense, highly detailed, and accurate. Like I said about The Stand...they could have left the whole good/bad Randall Flagg aspect out of it...I love reading about *how* the world ends and *how* people survive and then handle it.

Then why when it comes to post-apoc or dystopian, I love all the details about the changes and the society.

Anyway, I loved Patriots. I seem to be able to distance myself from characters and politics/religion alot of the time (not all the time)...I dont have to like them or agree...just feed me the info!

Then again you have a Lovely Bones or Pearl and the characters/stories are so annoying and they are all about 'lessons in life' and I cant be bothered. I guess I am more a literal reader, into the nitty-gritty. Probably why I love all forensic evidence in crime mysteries.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Just starting a 'World Made By Hand'
Thanks to those who recommended it, not heard of it before.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

sarahsbloke said:


> I love 'End of the World' novels, two of my favourites are 'Lucifer's Hammer' and 'Footfall' by Larry Niven.
> I also enjoyed 'The Kraken Wakes' and 'The Chrysalids' by John Wyndham
> 
> What other books of this kind have you enjoyed or you can recommend for me please?


_Oryx and Crake_.... Genetic science gone bad.

_Alas Babylon_... Nuclear War.


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

I have to recommend JF Perkins' "Renewal" series. Really enjoyed it, and I like the fact that the series is delivered in 20-30 page at a time serial-style. (Plus, they're only 99 cents each little book.) I then went on to read Ray Gorham's "77 Days in September." Happily can recommend both as good stories, great characters and hopeful endings.


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

This one *is* by a friend, but don't ding it for that. It's a big one, tons of fans, published by Touchstone Books a handful of years ago:

GO GO GIRLS OF THE APOCALYPSE by Victor Gischler. One of the most fun end of civilization books ever written.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I just started "Footfall." I cant believe I never read this....I read "Lucifer's Hammer," by Niven and Pournelle shortly after it was published, and "The Mote in God's Eye" too.

BUT! It's not available on Kindle...I bought it months ago, in hard copy (paperback). Thing is a brick! 

I'm excited tho....great opening, very intriguing. I just wish it was a wafer-thin e-book on my K! lol  So spoiled.

And since I'm not going anywhere soon with the series of snow storms we having coming in, I hope to make lots of progress.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> I just started "Footfall." I cant believe I never read this....I read "Lucifer's Hammer," by Niven and Pournelle shortly after it was published, and "The Mote in God's Eye" too.
> 
> *BUT! It's not available on Kindle*...I bought it months ago, in hard copy (paperback). Thing is a brick!


Not sure which book you're referring to, but all those you mention are available as ebooks from Baen:
http://www.baenebooks.com/s-83-jerry-pournelle.aspx


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Bigal-sa said:


> Not sure which book you're referring to, but all those you mention are available as ebooks from Baen:
> http://www.baenebooks.com/s-83-jerry-pournelle.aspx


For $4, it's worth it to read it on my K!

Thanks!

Edit: I got it! Thank you again! From brick to wafer thin!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I loved Breakdown:

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-Katherine-Amt-Hanna/dp/1461093791


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Depending on your definition of "end of the world" these may or may not fit.  (I'll skip some of the ones I've already seen mentioned)

- The Giver by Lois Lowry
- Anthem by Ayn Rand
- The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood

Now that I look at it I guess these are more dystopian/post-apocalyptic.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I had to laugh at the "_On the Beach_ is depressing" comment!

I loaned a DVD of the movie to my boss. He reported that he and his wife agreed that it was an excellent movie, but her comment was, "That movie was f***ing depressing!"

Yes, I guess the end of all human life on the planet is indeed a bit of a downer!


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

_I Am Legend_ by Richard Matheson for me.

IMO, Hollywood has really missed the ball by NOT faithfully reproducing the book's storyline for the screen.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned Greg Bear's _The Forge of God_ yet, which I see is available for Kindle, along with its sequel (obviously it's not the end of _everything_  ), _Anvil of Stars_.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Finished 'Alas, Babylon' and enjoyed it tremendously. 
Half way through 'a world made by hand' and it's really good!


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

Definitely On The Beach. I lived around Geelong and often went to Barwon Heads and other places that were in the novel, so I always found it particularly moving to have the places I knew featured in that book.


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

'The Time Machine' by HGWells.
Jonathan


----------



## slandon36 (Jan 24, 2012)

I liked the Left Behind Series.  It was rather scary though after a while.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

slandon36 said:


> I liked the Left Behind Series. It was rather scary though after a while.


Not all that keen on Christian books (or any other religion for that matter)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

sarahsbloke said:


> Not all that keen on Christian books (or any other religion for that matter)


That's been my fear of the _Left Behind_ series as well - that it's too much of a religious viewpoint and that will detract from the overall entertainment value.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm about as far from a religious creature as you can get.  That being said I read the first 3-4 Left Behind books and although there is a good deal of religious themes and imagery, it still makes for a decent end of the world story.  Honestly, I just tried to look at it like any sci-fi/fantasy that describes alien cultures when it comes to the religious stuff.  Not my thing but I'm willing to suspend disbelief for a bit.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'm about as far from a religious creature as you can get. That being said I read the first 3-4 Left Behind books and although there is a good deal of religious themes and imagery, it still makes for a decent end of the world story.  Honestly, I just tried to look at it like any sci-fi/fantasy that describes alien cultures when it comes to the religious stuff. Not my thing but I'm willing to suspend disbelief for a bit.


I did the same thing and read them for the same reason....cuz I enjoy post-apoc fiction...got thru 3 or 4 of them, then quit. I am a Christian but finally the self-righteousness and blatant misogyny got to me.


----------



## David Couzins (Dec 19, 2011)

Lucifer's Hammer by Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Hands down best ever is Steven King's THE STAND.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Just reading the 'Avery Cates' series.
Almost the end of the world, but not quite.

On the third book of five, and so far very enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

I liked City of the Dead by Joe Kinney. That was good.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

I simply loved Life as we Knew It.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

The Rising and City of the Dead by Brian Keene are two of my favorites. Dead Sea is another good one by him.


----------



## JEV (Jan 7, 2012)

I am Legend.  Although, I think the movie is actually even better than the book.  A tribute to Will Smith.


----------



## Aenea (Dec 24, 2011)

I especially liked the "As The World Dies" trilogy by Rhiannon Frater. They are zombie books and they are well written.


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Harry Shannon said:


> Lucifer's Hammer Niven & Pournelle
> Alas Babylon by Pat Frank
> On the Beach by Neville Shute
> The Road by Cormac McCarthy
> ...


Harry, this is fantastic. I grew up on a steady diet of these books as my dead tree versions will attest:










In addition to Fever Crumb, I don't think I saw Philip Reeve's Hungry City Chronicles mentioned. Really enjoyed that series though it's technically YA.



Unfortunately, it's not available for Kindle yet. Pity.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

In the Country of Last Things by Paul Auster


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Um, excuse me....sorry to interrupt...can anyone tell me what book Soylent Green was based on?

I saw in one of the threads here recently. It was on TV the other night...good stuff! I hadnt seen it in yrs.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Um, excuse me....sorry to interrupt...can anyone tell me what book Soylent Green was based on?
> 
> I saw in one of the threads here recently. It was on TV the other night...good stuff! I hadnt seen it in yrs.


That would be _Make Room! Make Room!_ by Harry Harrison.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Nick Steckel said:


> That would be _Make Room! Make Room!_ by Harry Harrison.


Thanks so much!


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'll stick with the oldies as well. John Wyndham, the Day of the Triffods and the Kraken Wakes. Have read both many times. And Hitchikers always. (It is sort of post apocolyptic after all.) And I enjoyed Zelazny's Damnation Alley quite a bit, mostly because of the MC who sometimes is just too tough / hard to be real, even for the last Hells Angel.

I think special mention has to go to Vernor Vinge for his The Peace War and Marooned in Realtime. The invention of the bobble is awesome, and his drawing up of the technological singularity as the end of the world is highly original.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Margaret Atwood's "After the Flood"


----------



## Flash Rex (May 31, 2011)

I just finished Zone One: A Novel and it was pretty good. It's about reclaiming New York City after the zombies make a mess of the place.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Flash Rex said:


> I just finished Zone One: A Novel and it was pretty good. It's about reclaiming New York City after the zombies make a mess of the place.


Wow, pricey!

It does sound interesting tho, and I'm not a big zombie fan.

I added it to my Kindle Price Tracker....maybe it will find it's way to my K someday! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

They've all been mentioned before but _I Am Legend_ by Richard Matheson, Stephen King's _The Stand_ and John Christopher's _The Death Of Grass_ are all superb examples of how to write this kind of End Of Days type fiction. All are fantastic reads.


----------



## Phyllis Lily Jules (Dec 5, 2011)

The Old Man And The Wasteland, by Nick Cole.
Kindle version is only $.99.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

The Stand and Lucifer's Hammer


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

docnoir said:


> GO GO GIRLS OF THE APOCALYPSE by Victor Gischler. One of the most fun end of civilization books ever written.


I have that -- I think it was a cheap Amazon recommendation when I needed a few dollars to get free postage -- but I found it a bit disappointing. It started well, but it seemed to fall apart in the last third or so.


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

The original War of the Worlds, of course.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

For real end of the world stuff

David Graham's  Down to a Sunless sea is a standout for me  ... unfortunately it's not available on Kindle.  
But, you can buy the Hardcover (new) from Amazon for just $104.22  


also
The Stand by Stephen King - my all time favourite book. 
Swan Song by Robert McCammon-  really enjoyed this.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Lyndl said:


> For real end of the world stuff
> 
> David Graham's Down to a Sunless sea is a standout for me ... unfortunately it's not available on Kindle.
> But, you can buy the Hardcover (new) from Amazon for just $104.22
> ...


The Stand is my all time favorite too.

And loved Swan Song (and picked it up cheap for Kindle recently)

And hope to find Down to a Sunless Sea 2nd hand somewhere, someday.


----------

